# Webservertechnologie für Objekterkennung



## Outsourcer (25. Jan 2009)

Unabhängig von Java folgendes:

Ich will serverseitig eine Objekterkennung(Objekte in Bildern erkennen) programmieren, die schnell sein muß. Mein Webserver(Plesk) bietet mir folgendes an:

Apache ASP-Unterstützung	 (Komponente wurde nicht installiert)
SSI-Unterstützung	 
PHP-Unterstützung	 
CGI-Unterstützung	 
Perl-Unterstützung	 
Python-Unterstützung	 (Komponente wurde nicht installiert)
FastCGI-Unterstützung	 (Komponente wurde nicht installiert)
Miva-Unterstützung	 (Komponente wurde nicht installiert)
ColdFusion-Unterstützung	 (Komponente wurde nicht installiert)

"Komponente wurde nicht installiert" heißt für mich, daß es eine Anfrage entfernt ist.

In welche Technologie sollte ich mich dafür einarbeiten und warum?


----------



## 0x7F800000 (25. Jan 2009)

In Bilddatenanalyse. Wenn du nämlich das kannst, dann wird sich die Frage nach der richtigen Sprache wohl von selbst erledigt haben.


----------



## Outsourcer (25. Jan 2009)

Schlicht und einfach die falsche Antwort.


----------



## huhny (26. Jan 2009)

Willst Du nur ein Frontend für eine bereits bestehende Analyse schreiben oder willst Du die komplette Analyse in der Technologie neu entwickeln? Wenn Du einen eigenen Webserver hast, kannst Du das ja auch einfach mit Java machen (kannst Du ja installieren was Du willst). Oder verstehe ich da was falsch?


----------



## byte (26. Jan 2009)

Komische Frage vom TE, da er sie schon selbst beantwortet. ???:L


----------



## Noctarius (26. Jan 2009)

Outsourcer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schlicht und einfach die falsche Antwort.



Nö wieso? - Lesen und verstehen was gemeint war und dann hat er Recht


----------



## Outsourcer (26. Jan 2009)

huhny hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Willst Du nur ein Frontend für eine bereits bestehende Analyse schreiben oder willst Du die komplette Analyse in der Technologie neu entwickeln? Wenn Du einen eigenen Webserver hast, kannst Du das ja auch einfach mit Java machen (kannst Du ja installieren was Du willst). Oder verstehe ich da was falsch?



Ich habe die Idee bereits in meinem Kopf. Es geht jetzt nur noch darum, sie zu implementieren. Das Programm soll vollständig auf dem Webserver laufen, daher möchte ich es exakt für diesen Webserver implementieren, damit die Geschwindigkeit auch maximiert ist. 

Ich habe noch nie für einen Webserver programmiert. Damit wir uns hier richtig verstehen, es funktioniert doch folgendermaßen: ein Programm schickt Daten in Form einer modifizierten Adresse per Browser an den Server. Der Server nimmt die gegebenen Daten, wandelt sie gegebenenfalls um in Variablen, Konstanten, teilt sie in Klassen ein (Bildadressen, Verknüpfungen, usw.) verarbeitet sie mit den bekannten Bibliotheken und gibt letztlich eine Seite aus. Diese Seite muß das Programm einlesen und die Daten entsprechend verwenden. Wenn ich also eine Client Server Anwendung schreiben möchte, die über das Internet funktioniert, dann ist es immer eine "Client zu Browser, Browser zu Server, Server erzeugt Seite, Seite zu Browser, Browser zu Programm"-Verbindung, oder? Gibt es auch Direktverbindungen, so daß ich direkt Daten binär schicken und empfangen kann? Denn Letzteres ist für mich besonders interessant, ich finde die Idee, einen Browser versteckt laufen lassen zu müssen auf einer Anwendung nicht effizient.

Jetzt wurde mir vor kurzem vorgeschlagen, C oder C++ für die Programmierung zu nehmen zu nehmen (anstelle von Python oder Perl). Kannst du was über den Geschwindigkeitsvorteil in diesem Zusammenhang quantitativ sagen?

PS: byto und Noctarius: Den Kindergarten lassen wir hier draußen.


----------



## 0x7F800000 (26. Jan 2009)

Outsourcer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> PS: byto und Noctarius: Den Kindergarten lassen wir hier draußen.


Du lässt den Kindergarten draußen und fragst dann ob der lahme interpretierte Python sich mit den compilierten abartigst brutalen mit mit 1/2c davonrasenden Programmen in C/C++ messen kann? :lol:

Quantitativ sah es vor mehr als einem halben jahrzehnt so aus. Skriptsprachen haben zwar ein wenig aufgeholt, und Java schläft auch nicht, aber auch FastCGI macht C/C++ auf den Servern noch schneller als in den alten zeiten.
Etwas aktueller ist sowas hier zum beispiel (das ist wieder irgendein Blog, aber zu viel falsches kann man da nicht reinbauen), aber wozu gibt's eigentlich google? Da wird man doch von Tabellen und diagrammen überschüttet. Die Quellen mögen zwar nicht immer absolut vertrauenswürdig sein, aber wenn man sich so 10-15 Links anguggt dann kann man sich schon ein ganz gutes Bild von der Lage machen :roll:



			
				Outsourcer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> verarbeitet sie mit den bekannten Bibliotheken


Hast du dich denn schon informiert, wo es irgendwelche vorgefertigten Mustererkennungsbibliotheken gibt? Bei Java würde mir keine freie Bibliothek so auf anhieb einfallen. In C++ gibts definitiv irgendwas in die Richtung. Bei irgendwelchen spezialisierten frischen Sachen wie Ruby halte ich die Suche dagegen für aussichtslos, ich könnte mich aber auch irren. ???:L


----------

